# 5.1 Vista



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the Logitech X-530's and the two far speakers, and the middle speaker dont produce any sound.

I checked Vistas settings, and it appears to be in 5.1 already.



I used to be able to hear out of all speakers.



Thanks.


----------



## PC eye (Jan 20, 2008)

Onboard or expansion card for sound? I doubt 3 out of 5 speakers quit while a full removal and reinstall of the sound drivers/software will probably be needed if something muted the rear and center channels on you. First make sure the plugs are all in correctly in case a pair was pulled out somehow leaving only the front plugged in.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, whats weird is, every speaker use to play music, but it doesn't anymore. 
In games, and in speaker testing they all work.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jan 20, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Well, whats weird is, every speaker use to play music, but it doesn't anymore.
> In games, and in speaker testing they all work.



Possibly the format of the music?


----------



## Impulse666 (Jan 20, 2008)

if they work in games and test tones, but not in music, its because of the player. look for a setting in iTunes/winamp/VLC or whatever you use. Or you can cheat and split the two channels that work into four for surround stereo.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Jan 21, 2008)

mp3s are only two channels, mine do the same things in Vista; they only play out of the front two for music and all of them work for games I have not yet found a setting to change this.


----------



## PC eye (Jan 21, 2008)

Redbull{wings} said:


> mp3s are only two channels, mine do the same things in Vista; they only play out of the front two for music and all of them work for games I have not yet found a setting to change this.


 
When playing mp3s here with VLC in Vista(since WMP 11 is crap!  ) all speakers are heard. The mixer for sound like the audio console for a Creative model sound card as well as the settings in the player would be the thing to examine since all speakers work otherwise.

Even with the monaural wav files assigned to different Windows functions should be heard through all speakers unless the software portion needed to be reinstalled for sound if not the player itself. A software glitch isn't that uncomon when sound is lost between channels.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Jan 21, 2008)

PC eye said:


> When playing mp3s here with VLC in Vista(since WMP 11 is crap!  ) all speakers are heard. The mixer for sound like the audio console for a Creative model sound card as well as the settings in the player would be the thing to examine since all speakers work otherwise.
> 
> Even with the monaural wav files assigned to different Windows functions should be heard through all speakers unless the software portion needed to be reinstalled for sound if not the player itself. A software glitch isn't that uncomon when sound is lost between channels.



I figured it was just something Vista did as it happened with wmp11, iTunes, and winamp which all played fine XP


----------



## PC eye (Jan 22, 2008)

The only problem seen with Vista with players and sound besides drivers at first was seeing no video at all in WMP 11. You can hear any audio spotlessly while needing VLC to play a dvd or view any video file on the drive. Once I get a newer version of PowerDVD or reinstall Vista at some point like when getting a new drive in hopefully something will be solved there.

Vista simply being a newer version of Windows would often rule the need for a newer version of a player or any other desktop type application. WMP 10 remains the best for XP and you can't see in Vista since you would have to cut 11 out of the OS without the add/remove Windows components option seen anymore.

For seeing a loss of the rear channels the thought of a non Vista ready application for sound still able to run would require the updated for Vista. The problem being seen there is would be the software for sound not the new version of Windows once you have the settings configured with the correct version installed or the simple need to reinstall it. All softwares sees bugs at times.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 22, 2008)

Semi unrelated question, is there anything I can do to play music better, like louder. 

Is there a program that runs it better? I had a sound card, but some games weren't compatible. Can I take a selection of songs, and re-record them louder and more detailed? 


Thanks.


----------



## kevlee89 (Jan 22, 2008)

ummm well. You can probably buy a receiver or an amplifier to enhance sound


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah?
Would that be like an external speaker? 
Can they hook to computers? 

I'll check with RadioShack tomorrow. 


I plan on buying a sound card, later but do all I can before hand.


Thanks.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 22, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah?
> Would that be like an external speaker?
> Can they hook to computers?
> 
> ...


If you bought an external receiver then it would connect via digital output (most likely), and then the sound card wouldn't be doing any of the work.

Radio Shack doesn't have many receivers, I would check out the local audio store or even Best Buy.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 22, 2008)

Alright, thanks. 

If there is a program, that records my songs louder, would that work as well?


Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 22, 2008)

How would a 5'' amp work out?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 22, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> How would a 5'' amp work out?


What are you talking about?  Amps aren't measured in length, they are measured in wattage.

Are you sure you aren't talking about a subwoofer?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know, I was just telling the size so no one thought it was like a huge amp. 

It's 10 watts.


----------



## PC eye (Jan 22, 2008)

When recording any audio the line in mixer determines the soiund level. But as you increase that you start to loose the original integrity and then start hearing the typical hissing sound. Adding an amp that handles larger home stereo type speakers over the pc type allows for higher wattage there. 

There are some hefty pc speakers available for that as well if you have the big bucks to toss around. How about 720w speakers or something like that?  http://www.aisolution.com/products/speakers.htm


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 22, 2008)

How would a small 10 watt amp handle?

I am sure its reasonably priced. 


This seems like a stretch, but I was wondering, can I hook 5.1 TV Speakers, to my current set up? Or a stereo. 


Thanks.


----------



## PC eye (Jan 22, 2008)

The power house speakers there would seem to have their own amp like any other self contained speaker system. A 10 watt amp is next to nothing but a pair of small desktop speakers without a woofer there.

For using external speakers for one of the new large screen flat screen tvs you would have to patch from an input jack like the digital in from the digital output of a sound card like OMEGA mentioned before. You have to use that or patch to the 1/8" mini-plugs for front, rear, and center to then amplify the output with an external source.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> How would a small 10 watt amp handle?
> 
> I am sure its reasonably priced.
> 
> ...


10W?  I dont think they even made a 10W amplifier for a stereo, the ones you usually find are anywhere from 400W to 1000W.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 23, 2008)

I got them to work, I had to enable Speaker Fill.

Now music plays on all of the speakers. Though in games and movies, all the speakers worked. 



Thanks.


----------



## PC eye (Jan 23, 2008)

That's all it usually is a simple setting if the application for the sound doesn't need a reinstall. 10w for a stereo would likely be seen with those old cheapies stereo system where the turn table, am/fm receiver, and casstte deck were all rolled up into one package with the worst speakers made! The dept. stores were noted for those.


----------



## Sell224 (Jan 27, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I got them to work, I had to enable Speaker Fill.
> 
> Now music plays on all of the speakers. Though in games and movies, all the speakers worked.
> 
> ...



I have the exact same problem you are talking about.  I have the logitech z5500's and after installing vista I just can't get all the speakers to play under 6 channel direct setting, even though all the speakers test properly under the creative console.

I have been searching for a solution all over the internet, and all people keep telling me is "oh.. music is only 2.1".. which is bs because I used to play all six channels in EVERYTHING on XP.  FINALLLLLY I might have a solution.

I am not at home right now, but could you tell me where exactly the setting was for "Enable Speaker fill"?


----------



## PC eye (Jan 28, 2008)

Sell224 said:


> I have the exact same problem you are talking about. I have the logitech z5500's and after installing vista I just can't get all the speakers to play under 6 channel direct setting, even though all the speakers test properly under the creative console.
> 
> I have been searching for a solution all over the internet, and all people keep telling me is "oh.. music is only 2.1".. which is bs because I used to play all six channels in EVERYTHING on XP. FINALLLLLY I might have a solution.
> 
> I am not at home right now, but could you tell me where exactly the setting was for "Enable Speaker fill"?


 
Microsoft obviously!  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925901

The enhancement tab in the speakers properties screen is where to find the check box to enable or uncheck to disable that option in WMP 11.


----------

